# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Thác nước cao nhất thế giới

## hangnt

Nằm ở Venezuela, thác nước mang tên Angel có độ cao gần 1.000 m, gấp 19 lần so với thác Niagara nổi tiếng ở miền bắc châu Mỹ.


Thác Angel (tên địa phương là Kerepakupai merú) là thác nước tự do cao nhất thế giới, với độ cao 979 m, trong đó dòng chảy nhìn thấy rõ dài 807 m. Thác nằm ở Công viên quốc gia Canaima, thuộc bang Bolivar, Venezuela. Với độ cao ấn tượng như vậy nên trước khi chạm xuống mặt đất, dòng nước bị những làn gió mạnh thổi tung và biến thành lớp sương mù dày đặc.


Đáy của dòng thác chảy hòa vào con sông Kerep, tiếp đến chảy ra sông Churun, một nhánh của sông Carrao. 


Dòng thác đôi khi còn được gọi là Churun, theo tiếng Pemon có nghĩa là "sấm sét".


Dòng thác được phát hiện đầu tiên vào năm 1912 bởi một nhà thám hiểm Venezuela tên là Ernesto Sanchez La Cruz, nhưng ông không công bố rộng rãi phát hiện của mình. Chỉ đến khi một phi công người Mỹ có tên James "Jimmie" Crawford Angel bay qua và tình cờ phát hiện vào ngày 16/11/1933 thì thế giới mới biết đến thác nước vĩ đại này.


Khi trở lại vào ngày 9/10/1937, Angel đã cố gắng đỗ máy bay của mình trên đỉnh ngọn thác nhưng máy bay đã bị hỏng do bánh bị chìm sâu trong lớp đất bùn. Cuối cùng ông và 3 người đồng hành của mình, trong đó có vợ, đã buộc phải leo bộ xuống núi. Họ mất 13 ngày để có thể trở lại thế giới văn minh nhưng cuộc thám hiểm của họ đã được lan truyền và dòng thác được đặt tên là Angel để tôn vinh vị phi công.

Máy bay của Angel vẫn ở lại trên đỉnh núi trong 33 năm cho đến khi được một trực thăng mang đi. Nó đã được khôi phục tại Bảo tàng hàng không ở Maracay và đang nằm ngoài bãi cỏ tại sân bay Ciudad Bolivar.

----------


## showluo

Hùng vĩ và hiểm trở là những từ để miêu tả thác nước này
Chắc chỉ dám ngắm qua ảnh thôi, chứ mà chiêm ngưỡng tận nơi thì có hơi sộ ^^
May là người phi công khám phá ra ngọn thác này bình an vô sự. Cái tên của ông cũng thật ý nghĩa

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Thác nước đẹp quá 
Sừng sững như thách thức những nhà mạo hiểm muốn khám phá nét bí ẩn của thiên nhiền

----------

